# tutear (Argentina)



## anthodocheio

Una pregunta cortita... Entiendo que habrá una respuesta en algún lugar del foro pero permitanme una más..

¿En Argentina en vez de "tutéa" uno diría "voseá"? Esto..


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Creo que más bien se vosea, mientras que en otros lugares se tutea.


----------



## anthodocheio

Toño:
Mi pregunta es cómo uno diría que no le traten de usted..


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si estás hablando con un argentino, yo le diría:

No me hables de usted.

Si le digo háblame de vos, puede creer que le pido que me hable de él; cuando dices háblame de tú, sabes que pides que te tuteén.

A ver qué dicen los amigos argentinos.


----------



## anthodocheio

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si le digo háblame de vos, puede creer que le pido que me hable de él; cuando dices háblame de tú, sabes que pides que te tuteén.


 
¡Jaja! ¡Verdad! 

¿En los demás países, como en México por ejemplo, dirían "Háblame de tú" o "Tutéa"?


----------



## Rayines

Decimos: "tuteame", en primer lugar, y también "tratame/tráteme de vos".


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Gracias Rayines!


----------



## Jellby

anthodocheio said:


> ¿En Argentina en vez de "tutéa" uno diría "voceá"? Esto..



Sería "voseá" en todo caso, ya que "vocear" es gritar (dar voces).


----------



## anthodocheio

Gracias Jellby! No me había dado cuenta de mi error...


----------



## sicoticosandro

Rayines said:


> Decimos: "tuteame", en primer lugar, y también "tratame/tráteme de vos".



un tanto contradictorio 

porque mejor no les dicen...voseame!!! en primer lugar?

o simplemente tratame de vos

digo yo


----------



## darthblue

de todas formas, no es muy probable que un argentino no tutee a la gente...


----------



## sendai

sicoticosandro said:


> porque mejor no les dicen...voseame!!! en primer lugar?


No sé por qué, pero no se dice así.  Se dice "tutear" o "tratar de vos", como ya dijo Rayines.


----------



## coquis14

Ojo con Tuteame


----------



## coquis14

Ojo!! con tuteame y puteame.


----------



## Sidjanga

sendai said:


> No sé por qué, pero no se dice así.  Se dice "tutear" o "tratar de vos", como ya dijo Rayines.


Según me dijeron -no recuerdo quién o dónde fue primero- _tutear _denota antes que nada lo "contrario" de _tratar de usted_, y si uno quiere resaltar que el pronombre y/o la forma verbal que se emplean en una región dada para el trato familiar es el vos(eo), entonces el verbo adecuado sería _vosear_ (así aparece también en el DRAE y diccionario de WR):
"_En Bolivia, Colombia, Costa Rica (y otros países) vosean."_


----------



## L4ut4r0

sicoticosandro said:


> un tanto contradictorio
> 
> porque mejor no les dicen...voseame!!! en primer lugar?
> 
> o simplemente tratame de vos



Voseame significa "tratame de vos, no de tú". Tuteame significa "tratame de vos, no de usted". Además, en Argentina también se dice "tratame de vos".

Es como en España que se dice "¿puedo tutearos?" y no "¿puedo *vosotrearos?"

Con respecto al verbo tutear el DRAE no es muy claro, pero se nota que algo intentaron decir:

*tutear
1.     * tr. Hablar a alguien empleando el pronombre de segunda persona. Con su uso se borran todos los tratamientos de cortesía y de respeto. U. t. c. prnl.


Yo habría dicho

*tutear* tr. Hablarle a alguien usando los pronombres y conjugaciones de familiaridad y no los de formalidad; en este caso se omiten los tratamientos de cortesía. En casi toda España corresponde al uso de los pronombres _tú_ o _vosotros_. En Hispanoamérica, parte de Andalucía y Canarias corresponde al uso de los pronombres _tú_ o _vos _y no hay tuteo plural. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me acordé del chiste del policía que detiene a un borracho que va a exceso de velocidad.

¿Qué paso, mi poli? ¿Por qué me paraste?
Hábleme de usted. ¿Sabe a qué velocidad iba?
No, poli, no sé. Tú dime.
Hábleme de usted. Venía a 150 kmh.
¿En serio, poli? ¿Cómo sabes?
¡Hábleme de usted!
¡Pero qué te puedo decir, si soy un pobre diablo?

No existe "ustedear" para indicar que prefiero que me hablen de usted. Tal vez en Costa Rica, donde el usted es de más confianza, lo usen. A ver si llega alguno.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> No existe "ustedear" para indicar que prefiero que me hablen de usted.


 
Google muestra
ustedear: 110 (2 en WordReference)
ustear: 463 (6 en WordReference)
ustedeo:924 (25 en WordReference)
usteo: 603 (1 en WordReference)

Palabras no muy académicas pero prácticas.



ToñoTorreón said:


> Tal vez en Costa Rica, donde el usted es de más confianza, lo usen. A ver si llega alguno.



Justo al revés. Un chileno o un mexicano pueden decir "tráteme de tú" o "tráteme de usted" pero un costarricense (de los lugares donde sólo se usa usted) nunca va a decirlo. Para ellos "usted" es el singular de "ustedes", es decir un pronombre válido para cualquiera. Por lo tanto los que menos necesitar la palabra "ustedear" son los costarricences (los que no vosean, claro).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me refiero que si le hablas a un costarricense de tú, ¿cómo te dice que le hables de usted?


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> Me refiero que si le hablas a un costarricense de tú, ¿cómo te dice que le hables de usted?



Es que a él le va a dar lo mismo. Imagínate dos españoles que son subordinados tuyos y de tu socio y (pese a estar en una condición de inferiores) les dicen "vosotros".  "¿Como estáis, jefes? Vemos que amanecisteis bien hoy día." Ustedes no se van a dar ni cuenta, y les van a decir "Así es, ¿y ustedes cómo están?" y no van a encontrar ninguna incongruencia. Pero para los españoles tratar de vosotros es tutear. Esta analogía es para que entiendas que yo creo que al costarricense le va a dar lo mismo que un extranjero lo trate de tú. Es como si un argentino nos tratara de "vos". Nadie le diría "por favor elige: _tú_ o _usted_, pero no _vos_"

Por otra parte, y dándote en parte la razón a ti, mi señora una vez fue a Colombia y le explicaron que allá los compañeros de trabajo se tratan de usted, y que por favor ella hiciera lo mismo. Ella pidió disculpas, y dijo que no le salía natural, pero todos entendieron, del mismo modo que entendemos que un argentino nunca diga "tú" o un español a veces no diga "ustedes". Yo creo que la persona que le pidió que por favor tratara de usted a sus temporales compañeros de trabajo se equivocó. Cada uno debe hablar como le nace, y sólo evitar lo ofensivo o lo ininteligible.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, pero es que en Costa Rica existen las tres formas: tú, usted y vos. Sigo esperando que algún costarricense responda, mae.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, pero es que en Costa Rica existen las tres formas: tú, usted y vos. Sigo esperando que algún costarricense responda, mae.



Me sumo a tu ( o su ) espera, añadiendo que creo recordar que es en alguna zona de Guatemala donde además de usar tú, usted y vos se habla de "vuestra/su merced" (tengo entendido que la gente mayor). ¿Hay algún forero guatemalteco que pueda desasnarme?

Por cierto, aquí tampoco se usa "ustedear" (al menos hasta donde llegan mis oídos). Trátame / tráteme de usted o háblame / hábleme de usted es lo que se dice habitualmente.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## L4ut4r0

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, pero es que en Costa Rica existen las tres formas: tú, usted y vos. Sigo esperando que algún costarricense responda, mae.



En Costa Rica no se usa el tú.

DPD: A excepción de Costa Rica, donde el tuteo [se refieren al pronombre tú, no al trato informal] connota pedantería ...

Lo que yo entiendo (y salió en otro hilo hace muy poco): en algunos lugares de Costa Rica se usa vos como familiar y usted como formal y en otros se usa usted siempre.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En Costa Rica sí se usa el tú. Se usa más el vos y el usted, de acuerdo, pero ya alguien por ahí se quejaba que en la TV usan el tú. El DPD no dice que no se use, sino que se considera pedante, y pedantes hay en todos lados.

Mi pregunta es que como mexicano, lo más normal para mí es hablarle de tú a mis amigos; ¿cómo me pediría un costarricense que le hable de usted o de vos?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Bueno Toño, aunque yo no soy de Costa Rica, pero somos vecinos, aquí, en El Salvador, de golpe te vosearían especialmente en una reunión social o en un grupo de amigos de confianza, de lo contrario te tratarán de usted. Es mas, ni siquiera te preguntarán como querés que te traten: la regla es clara: si hay confianza, de un solo el voseo, de lo contrario, se impone el "usted". Ante la duda, lo más sensato es el "usted", ya luego a medida que se entre en confianza, por inercia vendrá el "voseo".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Eso lo entiendo, Ayutuxte. Sin embargo, yo tutearía a todos. ¿Cómo me dirían que no les hable de tú, sino de usted o de vos?

No me tutées, voséame/ustedéeme.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

No te dirían nada Toño, la gente no suele decir "voseame" o "hábleme de usted", todo se vá dando espontáneamente. Como te digo, cuando te presentan a alguien de inmediato vos evaluas como te vas a dirigir a esa persona, conforme a las circunstancias de la presentación así como de la apariencia de la persona en sí. Por ejemplo, si te presentan a una persona mayor, en un ámbito de trabajo, en un trámite en una oficina, en una cita médica, entonces de plano que lo más prudente es el "usted", el "voseo" vos mismo lo vas a saber a medida que se desarrolle la plática. Ahora bien, si de un solo te vosean, adelante, vos también podés hacerlo. Sé que es algo complicado, pero nosotros no tenemos expresiones como esa muy famosa de ustedes y que me gusta mucho de "romper el turrón".

Las raras veces en que la gente te dirá algo directo es, si por ejemplo, de entrada voseas a tu jefe, lo primero que él hará será pararte el carro y marcar distancia, decirte algo así como "Por favor Don Toño, tráteme de usted y bla bla bla".

Aunque no me creas, acá incluso entre los matrimonios, muchas parejas se tratan de usted. Para no ir mas lejos, a mi hermana menor la trato de usted pues nunca me acostumbre a vosearla. A mi madre en cambio, la voseo con toda la naturalidad del mundo. Un amigo trata a sus dos hijos adolescentes de usted, en cambio, ellos lo vosean.

En fin, son cosas que resulta muy difícil de explicar y por ende, de entender.

Saludos,


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

La gracia que tienen len Argentina que al utilizar el VOS, lo hacen con todas las personas y no se nota la diferenciacomo en Chile, les decimos a las personas a quien se les da un gran respeto como USTED, y a las personas de iguales a menores  de TU, esto tambien va dependiendo de los niveles sociales porque tambien se usa en los niveles altos el TU para los tratos a todos,
un gusto


----------



## anthodocheio

Carmen Díaz C said:


> La gracia que tienen len Argentina que al utilizar el VOS, lo hacen con todas las personas y no se nota la diferenciacomo en Chile, les decimos a las personas a quien se les da un gran respeto como USTED, y a las personas de iguales a menores de TU, esto tambien va dependiendo de los niveles sociales porque tambien se usa en los niveles altos el TU para los tratos a todos,
> un gusto


 
Carmen, ¿está segura?
Yo traté varias veces ver en internet algo de telenovelas argentinas para eschuchar y aprender algo más y.. me confundí. Vi que trataban de usted personas mayores a niños, vi el voseo (claro) pero también que algunos hablaban usando el "tú", ni idea por qué..

Y.. ¡bienvenida a WR!


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

anthodocheio said:


> Carmen, ¿está segura?
> Yo traté varias veces ver en internet algo de telenovelas argentinas para eschuchar y aprender algo más y.. me confundí. Vi que trataban de usted personas mayores a niños, vi el voseo (claro) pero también que algunos hablaban usando el "tú", ni idea por qué..
> 
> Y.. ¡bienvenida a WR!


 
Anthodocheio: El cambio que tu comentas es debido a las sociedades se van modificando a medida que se van cruzando fronteras, de hecho Argentina acepta mas lo externo, no como hace unos años que su gente era muy nacionalista, los tratados comerciales y la necesidad de estar en presencia mundial hace modificar el lenguaje, pero si ves una teleserie de hace 10 años atras te daras cuenta como ha ido modificandose la forma de tratarse, a mi me parece que esto debe ir ocurriendo en  muchos paises.


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

Anthodocheio: El cambio que tu comentas es debido a las sociedades se van modificando a medida que se van cruzando fronteras, de hecho Argentina acepta mas lo externo, no como hace unos años que su gente era muy nacionalista, los tratados comerciales y la necesidad de estar en presencia mundial hace modificar el lenguaje, pero si ves una teleserie de hace 10 años atras te daras cuenta como ha ido modificandose la forma de tratarse, a mi me parece que esto debe ir ocurriendo en muchos paises. espero lograr aclarar algo.
cariños


----------



## Rayines

anthodocheio said:


> Carmen, ¿está segura?
> Yo traté varias veces ver en internet algo de telenovelas argentinas para eschuchar y aprender algo más y.. me confundí. Vi que trataban de usted personas mayores a niños, vi el voseo (claro) pero también que algunos hablaban* usando el "tú"*, ni idea por qué..
> 
> Y.. ¡bienvenida a WR!


Es que muchas de las telenovelas argentinas son venezolanas, o mexicanas, jejeje.


----------



## anthodocheio

Rayines said:


> Es que muchas de las telenovelas argentinas son venezolanas, o mexicanas, jejeje.


 
¡Que nooo!!! jajaja

Digo telenovelas argentinas propias como el "Son de fiero". No he visto mucho pero vi una vez al Fiero el padre hablando a su hijo Lucho de usted y Lucho a él de vos y me pareció que ese tipo calvo hablaba a señor Fontana de tú...

¿Sabe usted Ines algo sobre eso?


----------



## Rayines

anthodocheio said:


> ¡Que nooo!!! jajaja
> 
> Digo telenovelas argentinas propias como el "Son de fiero". No he visto mucho pero vi una vez al Fiero el padre hablando a su hijo Lucho de usted y Lucho a él de vos y me pareció que ese tipo calvo hablaba a señor Fontana de tú...
> 
> ¿Sabe usted Ines algo sobre eso?


Lo de el padre hablando de usted al hijo, puede ser como una forma de "darle consejo": "Mire m'hijo, ta-ta-ta-ta". No veo la serie, prometo intentar hacerlo para entender lo del tipo calvo .


----------



## anthodocheio

Rayines said:


> Lo de el padre hablando de usted al hijo, puede ser como una forma de "darle consejo": "Mire m'hijo, ta-ta-ta-ta". No veo la serie, prometo intentar hacerlo para entender lo del tipo calvo .


Gracias


Por supuesto no hace falta que lo haga por mí...


----------



## Carmen Díaz C

Tambien se debe considerar que los actores no todos tienen la nacionalidad del país de la telenovela, y con una novela no deberiamos considerar como regla general, bueno debo confesar que no veo telenovelas jajajajaja


----------



## MarX

Carmen Díaz C said:


> La gracia que tienen len Argentina que al utilizar el VOS, lo hacen con todas las personas y no se nota la diferenciacomo en Chile, les decimos a las personas a quien se les da un gran respeto como USTED, y a las personas de iguales a menores de TU, esto tambien va dependiendo de los niveles sociales porque tambien se usa en los niveles altos el TU para los tratos a todos,
> un gusto


En Chile también existe el voseo. Más usada es la forma de *tú + verbo de vos*.
Acabo de abrir un hilo titulado "Voseo in Chile". 

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## totor

ToñoTorreón said:


> Me acordé del chiste del policía que detiene a un borracho que va a exceso de velocidad.
> 
> ¿Qué paso, mi poli? ¿Por qué me paraste?
> Hábleme de usted. ¿Sabe a qué velocidad iba?
> No, poli, no sé. Tú dime.
> Hábleme de usted. Venía a 150 kmh.
> ¿En serio, poli? ¿Cómo sabes?
> ¡Hábleme de usted!
> ¡Pero qué te puedo decir, si soy un pobre diablo?



Si se trata de alegrar un poco al foro, aquí va otro:

El director general de un banco se preocupa por un joven director estrella que, después de almorzar, se empieza a ausentar al mediodía.
Llama al detective privado del banco y le ordena: 
- "Siga a Alvarado un día entero, no vaya a ser que ande en algo vidrioso".
El investigador cumple con el cometido, vuelve e informa:
- "Alvarado sale normalmente al mediodía, toma su auto, va a su casa a almorzar, luego le hace el amor a su mujer, se fuma uno de sus excelentes cigarros y vuelve a trabajar".
- "Ah, bueno, menos mal, no hay nada malo en todo eso".
- "¿Puedo tutearlo, señor?", pregunta el detective.
- "¡Sí, cómo no!", responde sorprendido el director.
- "Repito: Alvarado sale normalmente al mediodía, toma tu auto, va a tu casa a almorzar, luego le hace el amor a tu mujer, se fuma uno de tus excelentes cigarros y vuelve a trabajar".​


----------



## paloma_pontiac

Hola a todos. 
Respondiendo la pregunta inicial, los argentinos siempre decimos "tuteame" cuando queremos pedirle a alguien que nos hable utilizando el "vos". Y si bien no es tan comùn, tambièn se puede utilizar la expresión "hablame de vos". En este ùltimo caso, como todo lenguaje coloquial entre quienen lo utilizan, se da por sentado que se refiere a usar el "vos" en vez del "usted".
Sin embargo, cuando se quiere expresar el tuteo argentino en relatos màs formales o academicos se utiliza la palabra vosear y no tutuar. Lo que nunca se utiliza es la expresiòn "voseame" -de hecho, no existe esa palabra. 
Con respecto a las telenovelas en las cuales se habla de Tù, hace unos años se importaban los formatos mexicanos, venezolanos y colombianos de las novelas. Reciprocamente, Argentina exportaba sus productos televisivos en los cuales, por cierto "protocolo" se usaba el "tu", ya que este se utiliza en la mayor parte de latinoamèrica y en toda España. 
Luego comenzò una nueva moda de producciones en las cuales se intentaba "profundizar" en los relatos cotidianos de los argentinos. Por lo tanto, el uso de expresiones neutras y del tuteo ya no servia. Asì que se impuso el voseo y toda clase de argentinismos en las telenovelas. Esto tuvo bastante èxito y hoy en dia no hay novela de produccion argentina en donde se hable usando Tù. 
Esto pasò en muchas partes de latinoamerica. De hecho a Argentina llegan muchas producciones de colombia, mèxico y venezuela en las cuales se utilizan modismos propios de los paises.
Con respecto a que en algunas de las novelas actuales se habla de usted. Este es un recurso bastante utilizado por los productores para la comunicacion de dos personajes que en general son de edad adulta y mantienen un romance. En los hechos, es muy raro ver a una pareja tratarse de "usted" aunque sean personas de avanzada edad, aunque parece que el recurso comercial sirve, ya que se utiliza mucho. 
Espero haber sido ùtil.
Saludos.


----------



## paloma_pontiac

Me olvidè de algo. Respondiendo a la duda de Anthodocheio, tambièn se utiliza el recurso de hablar a los hijos usando el Usted cuando se quiere caracterizar al personaje como alguièn antiguo. Hace unos cuantos años los padres y los hijos no se tuteban. Es por esto que en muchas novelas al estilo Son de fierro hacen que los personajes "antiguos" y con aires melancòlicos les hablen usando el usted a sus hijos, y que, en cambio sus hijos - màs modernizados - los tuteen. 
Saludos nuevamente.


----------



## paloma_pontiac

Mil disculpas, es mi tercer post. Prometo leer todo de una vez para no postear tantas veces. Voy a tratar de responder algunas otras dudas que me quedaron pendientes.
Con respecto a todo lo que dije antes, es válido para las capitales màs grandes del pais. Es muy comùn que en los pueblos se siga utilizando el usted para dirigirse a los padres o a los hijos. Es por eso que algùn viajante puede llegar a confundirse.
En las capitales grandes definitivamente no se usa el tratar de usted a los padres y mucho menos a los hijos o hermanos. NUNCA. 
Carmen dice que los Argentinos siempre vosean y no utilizan el Usted, eso no es asì. El usted se utiliza mucho con personas mayores que uno, con personas que tengan cargos seperiores o de importancia academica. 
Excepto que sea un ambiente laboral demasiado informal, a nadie se le ocurriria decirle "vos, Ricardo" a un jefe. 
La gente de determinadas provicias o de zonas menos pobladas suelen utilizar el usted como signo de respeto. Asi que pueden llamar a cualquier persona que no conozcan mucho de esa manera. Sea mas grande o màs chico que ellos. 
Bien, este es el ultimo, prometo.


----------



## anthodocheio

Paloma: Te lo agradezco mucho en serio. Responder a todas mis preguntas así tan detalladamente.

¡Gracias!

Un abrazo


----------



## diegoel10

totor said:


> Si se trata de alegrar un poco al foro, aquí va otro:
> 
> El director general de un banco se preocupa por un joven director estrella que, después de almorzar, se empieza a ausentar al mediodía.
> Llama al detective privado del banco y le ordena:
> - "Siga a Alvarado un día entero, no vaya a ser que ande en algo vidrioso".
> El investigador cumple con el cometido, vuelve e informa:
> - "Alvarado sale normalmente al mediodía, toma su auto, va a su casa a almorzar, luego le hace el amor a su mujer, se fuma uno de sus excelentes cigarros y vuelve a trabajar".
> - "Ah, bueno, menos mal, no hay nada malo en todo eso".
> - "¿Puedo tutearlo, señor?", pregunta el detective.
> - "¡Sí, cómo no!", responde sorprendido el director.
> 
> - "Repito: Alvarado sale normalmente al mediodía, toma tu auto, va a tu casa a almorzar, luego le hace el amor a tu mujer, se fuma uno de tus excelentes cigarros y vuelve a trabajar".​


 

Jaja muy bueno


----------

